# How do your dogs compare!!!



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi again, as I said in my intro. I will be getting Vinny on Friday. I am just wondering if anyone has seen the "puppy development" page on the bhejei.com website? The pups on there ended up being in the 4lb range as adults. I thought that their weight each week was what it should be at, until I started reading more about Maltese. From what my breeder is sending me, Vinny is almost the same weight as those pups each week. He was 1 1/2lbs at 5 weeks, 1 3/4lbs at 6 weeks (7 inches from his neck to the base of this tail) and he told me today (7weeks) he is close to 2 lbs and 7 1/4 inches long. I expect Vinny to probably be in the 6 or 7 lb category. His mom is 5lbs and his dad 6 lbs. This is the mother dog's first litter and he is a singleton. He is pretty chubby, I don't know if that would be the cause of his weight (being the only pup). This isn't a concern, I am just curious, while I am counting down the days waiting for him to come home. I guess I am just looking for your opinions and experience and a chance to post.

Theresa


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

At 4 months Chanel was 3 lbs. 13 oz., alittle bit bigger. I think she will end up being around 5 - 6 lbs at adult weight, I hope... Some people don't want to admit they want their dog to be on the smaller size -_- , but that is why I got a Maltese...I wanted a small lap dog (and there were other reasons too). I don't think anyone really knows what size they will be until they reach adulthood...and by then, we love them too much to care what size they are!









~Elegant


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Casper's mom was 5 lbs. His dad was seven or seven and a half. So far he's almost 9 months old and he weighs about 6 lbs. So he might be about 7?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley is a week or two shy of 6 months, and he weighed 6.2 the other day at the vet...








I could not believe it. I am not sure when they reach their max...but both his parents were around 7.5...and my breeder said other pups from those parents got up to 10 pounds. I am hoping he stays between 7-10...def. not more than 10...but like Elegant said...it won't matter anyway, I love him too much...















Next time I will just be more particular about the size of the parents. Because of the age of my kids, a little bigger is probably better this time around.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy was *2lbs & 6oz* at *11 weeks* , *3lbs & 3oz* at *13 weeks*, *4lbs & 13oz* at *20 weeks* and now at almost 8 months old he's a little over 5lbs. He actually looks a LOT bigger than 5lbs because he has soooooo much hair padding his little frame. I have no idea how big he'll get because he had a huge growth spurt between 13 & 20 weeks and hasn't grown much since then. I actually prefer him a little bigger because I don't worry about him as much when he jumps off the couch or the bed or when we roughhouse with him. ^_^


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Aug 29 2004, 08:43 PM
> *At 4 months Chanel was 3 lbs. 13 oz., alittle bit bigger.  I think she will end up being around 5 - 6 lbs at adult weight, I hope...  Some people don't want to admit they want their dog to be on the smaller size  -_- , but that is why I got a Maltese...I wanted a small lap dog (and there were other reasons too).  I don't think anyone really knows what size they will be until they reach adulthood...and by then, we love them too much to care what size they are!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I totally agree Elegant!

When I said on the "OTHER" site that I preferred my maltese (this was b4 i got her) to be under 5 pounds, they jumped all over me saying "I feel sorry for your other dog that you are neglecting and leaving behind" (my 20 pound shih-poo), and stuff like that. I looked for a TOY BREED because they are small lap dogs, settled on a Maltese because they are beautiful, playful and cute as a button. I picked Brit'ny because she wouldn't stop giving me kisses and I felt an overwhelming sense of happiness the first time I held her.


Also, Brit'ny is about 4 months now and appox 2.5 pounds


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I agree, besides being a beautiful breed, I want the small size to enable me to pop him in my purse and take him with me. Our family consists of a 13 yr old mixed lab/collie/? and 2 cats, they travel everywhere with us and that isn't going to change. Kody our dog is the light of our lives and our child in every sense, and our families treat her as such. When I decided it was time for another "child" I wanted a small dog. When I found Vinny, he stole my heart, and to be completely honest, I had thought when I started my search that I would look for a dog in the 4 or 5 pound range. Now I know it is a roll of the dice, and it really doesn't matter. I am counting down the hours until Friday night when he will finally be home. I have been awake since 3:00 am, too excited to sleep, so if it sounds like I am rambling, thats my excuse. 

One more night to go....

Theresa


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I posted this on another post, but thought it was applicable to this one also, so I copied it to here...

I can tell you that we have two different size Malts. Our "little" boy is about 7-8lbs and the "little" girl is about 5lbs and very small structured she stands in our boys shadow, she is a pretty solid 5lbs now. She is a year old now, and has just in the last few months filled out and looks sturdier. The big difference for me is she seemed/seems more fragile (you can't tell her that she thinks she is an 80lb pit bull) and the boy is a sturdier bone structure and I know with having them around kids I felt more comforable w/ our boy around kids then the little girl. I love having the variety, and when we get our next one (yes I am going to get another one) I don't care what size it is, they are just amazing. We let our first one pick us, and then we let him pick his "girlfriend". You can't go wrong no matter which one you get. Boy,Girl, Big,Small--love them all You will never regret getting one!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi, so Vinny is home and he is more than i could ever imagine. He is actually smaller than I expected, I asked the breeder about this "concerning his weight" and he admitted he had a hard time weighing him, he was off by about half a pound.







He did tell me all along he is smaller than the puppies he has had in the past. He has 2 female Malts and breeds them once a year. Actually it was the first litter for Vinny's mom. I didn't meet Vinny in person before I bought him, the breeder is a friend of my aunts who lives 14 hours away, so I trust my aunts judgment, she went to visit him a few times and the breeder emailed weekly pictures to me. It all worked out great. We went to the vets on Friday and he weighs a whopping 1.8lbs, he will be 10 weeks old tomorrow. He got a clean bill of health. He is such a love-bug and so smart, he can SIT, LAY DOWN, AND SHAKE A PAW. As for the paper training some days it is 90% other days about 75. But thats ok. I have been trying to update my avatar picture but it keeps reverting back to the old one of him, I have resized it, but no-go.

Theresa & Vinny


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats on the puppy! As for the avatar it needs to be like 5KB. I was having the same problem, when I resized it down to 5KB it worked fine.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Congratulations on getting Vinny! He looks adorable


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I took Maxi to the vet on friday to pick up his heartworm pill and they weighed him he is 9.2lbs so he seems to be staying at this weight


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tag_@Aug 29 2004, 07:03 PM
> *Hi again, as I said in my intro. I will be getting Vinny on Friday.  I am just wondering if anyone has seen the "puppy development" page on the bhejei.com website?  The pups on there ended up being in the 4lb range as adults. I thought that their weight each week was what it should be at, until I started reading more about Maltese.   From what my breeder is sending me,  Vinny is almost the same weight as those pups each week. He was 1 1/2lbs at 5 weeks, 1 3/4lbs at 6 weeks (7 inches from his neck to the base of this tail) and he told me today (7weeks)  he is close to 2 lbs and 7 1/4 inches long.  I expect Vinny to probably be in the 6 or 7 lb category.  His mom is 5lbs and his dad 6 lbs.  This is the mother dog's first litter and he is a singleton.  He is pretty chubby, I don't know if that would be the cause of his weight (being the only pup). This isn't a concern, I am just curious, while I am counting down the days waiting for him to come home.  I guess I am just looking for your opinions and experience and a chance to post.
> 
> Theresa
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7955*


[/QUOTE]

Theresa 
Maxi's parents were 5lb and 6lbs at 12 weeks maxi was 2.25lbs he is 9.2lbs at a year old he is long and skinny but solid you can try and estimate and from what i was told maxi wouldnt be more than 6lbs so he has settled down now at this weight
im happy with his weight so to me even though originally i was told he would be a little one , i prefer his size now


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing. I was talking to the vet tech today and he told me that maltese will stop growing at 8 months old. He said 90% of time, that's what your baby will weight. He has maltese as well.  Hope this will help!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone, I am very nervous when anyone, kids or adults walk around him because he is so tiny. My nieces and nephews come to visit him and he just loves it, it scares the heck out of me though, I am alway shouting orders "be careful, sit down on your bum, don't pick him up" Yikes, I will turn out to be a pretty unpopular auntie soon. 

Theresa


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Congrats on your new puppy!

I just got Chanel weighed at the vet...she is 6 months old and weighs 4.1 lbs.

~Elegant


----------

